# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  السلطة التقديرية في الفقه الإسلامي

## هيثم الفقى

الكاتب/ الدكتور خالد خليل الظاهر
المعهد العالي للقضاء جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية


في الأصل يشترط لكل التصرفات الإدارية أن تكون متوافقة مع قواعد موضوعة من قبل، أي خضوع تلك التصرفات لنصوص الشريعة الإسلامية والأنظمة الصادرة بالاستناد إليها، حتى لا تتعرض تلك التصرفات للبطلان، ولهذا أصبحنا أمام ضوابط لتقييد عمل السلطة التقديرية للإدارة... لذا يجب تقييد العمل بالسلطة التقديرية بالشروط الآتية: 1- عدم مخالفة النص من الكتاب أو السنة: يجب على رجل الإدارة في كل تصرفاته أن ينظر في نصوص الكتاب والسنة، فإن وجد الحكم في أحدهما منصوصاً عليه بالوجوب أو الحظر، أي أن سلطته مقيدة بما هو منصوص عليه، وأما إن خيره النص، أو سكت عن بيان حكم تلك القضية، كان له الحرية في التعامل إزاءها. 2- عدم مخالفة الإجماع: فإذا كانت القضية غير منصوص عليها، لا في الكتاب ولا في السنة المطهرة، فعلى رجل الإدارة أن ينظر في ما أجمع عليه علماء الأمة، لأن السلطة كما تتقيد بالنص، تتقيد أيضاً بما هو على إجماع فلا يجوز أن يخرج عنه. 3- عدم مخالفة مقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية: إن الشريعة موضوعة لمصالح العباد، ودرء المفاسد عنهم، فمن قصد غير ما وضعت له، كان مناقضاً لها فيكون عمله باطلاً، لقوله تعالى: «ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت سعيراً» (النساء 115) وعليه يجب أن تكون تصرفات المكلفين سائرة في فلك هذه المقاصد، غير خارجة عنها ولا مصادمة لها، وغير ذلك معناه مخالفة التشريع في مقاصده وأهدافه. 4- عدم مخالفة العرف: جاء الإسلام لإصلاح ما فسد من أوضاع الناس، ولم يكن من أهدافه هدم ما اعتاده الناس من عادات صالحة، تعارفوا عليها جيلاً بعد جيل، وهو باحترامه للعرف يكون قد شرعه للناس، وبناء على القاعدة الفقهية «العادة محكمة» ومقتضى ذلك استقرار المجتمع وضبط إجراء الأعمال وفق الأعراف التي في اعتبارها مصلحة معتبرة شرعاً... ويقصد بالعرف بصفة عامة، اعتياد الناس في مجتمع ما على ممارسة سلوك أو تصرف معين مرات متكررة ولفترة طويلة، ما يجعل الاعتقاد بين الناس جميعاً بأن ذلك السلوك أو التصرف هو قاعدة نظامية ملزمة، فالعرف قاعدة غير معروفة، ولكنه يتمتع بصفة الالتزام شأنه شأن القواعد المدونة. والأدلة على تحكيم العرف في قوله تعالى: «خذ العفو وأمر بالعرف» الأعراف 199، وقوله: «ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف» البقرة 227. وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم فتح مكة: «إن هذا البلد حرام، لا يعضد شوكه ولا يختلى خلاه، ولا ينفر صيده، ولا تلتقط لقطته ولا المعروف». إن شارع الإسلام كان له اهتمام بمراعاة العرف الصالح، إذ إن الإسلام جاء لإصلاح ما فسد من أوضاع الناس، ولم يكن هدفه هدم ما اعتاده الناس من عادات صالحة، لذا يشترك في السلطة التقديرية للإدارة في الفقه الإسلامي أن تراعي العرف في ممارساتها الإدارية، حتى لا تصادر قوانين الناس التي أقرها لهم الشرع الإسلامي، لكي لا يؤد العمل إلى فساد. 5- عدم مخالفة قواعد سد الذرائع: إن على رجل الإدارة، قبل أن يتخذ أي تصرف إداري، أن ينظر وأن يتأكد أن ذلك التصرف لا يخالف الكتاب أو السنة المطهرة أو أمراً مجمعاً عليه، ولا يخل بقصد من مقاصد الشارع، وأن يراعي العرف الذي تعارف الناس عليه... وإن سد الذرائع هو نوع من المصلحة لأنه «عبارة عن أمر غير ممنوع لنفسه، قويت التهمة في أدائه، إلى فعل محظور» أو هو الطريق، والوسائل، حتى لا تؤدي إلى آثارها المقصودة سواء أكانت محمودة، أم مذمومة، صالحة أم فاسدة، ضارة أم نافعة، وقد بنى الشاطبي قاعدة من الذرائع على أصل مهم، ألا وهو قصد الشارع إلى النظر في مآلات الأفعال، سواء كانت موافقة أم مخالفة، لأن المجتهد لا يحكم على فعل من الأفعال الصادرة عن المكلفين بالإقدام أو الاحجام إلا بعد نظره إلى ما يؤول إليه ذلك الفعل، فقد يكون مشروعاً لمصلحة فيه تستجلب، أو لمفسدة تدرأ، ولكن له مآل على خلاف ما قصد فيه، وقد يكون غير مشروع لمفسدة تنشأ عنه أو لمصلحة تندفع به، ولكن له مآل على خلاف ذلك. لذا فإن النظر إلى المآلات لا يعتمد على مقصد العامل ونيتة بل على نتيجة العمل وثمرته، فبحسب النتيجة والثمرة يحسن العمل أو يقبح، ويطلب أو يمنع، لأن الأصل في اعتبار الذرائع سواء في سدها أم فتحها هو النظر إلى مآلات الأفعال، فيأخذ الفعل حكماً يتفق مع ما يؤول إليه سواء قصده الفاعل أم لم يقصده، أي أن العلاقة بين قاعدة سد الذرائع ومآلات الأفعال هي السببية، فالذريعة إذا كانت تؤدي إلى مفسدة أو ضرر سدت، وإذا كانت تؤدي إلى مصلحة أو خير فتحت، فالمال سبب والذريعة سبب. لذا على الإدارة أن تعمل سلطتها التقديرية، بحيث لا يكون في قراراتها المتخذة ذريعة إلى مفسدة يمنعها الشارع. جاءت هذه الضوابط لتقييد نشاط الإدارة في استعمالاتها لسلطاتها التقديرية، لكي لا تخرج عن الأصل، وهو أن تكون كل تصرفات الإدارة موافقة مع قواعد موضوعة من قبل، وأن تكون كل تصرفاتها موافقة لنصوص الشريعة الإسلامية، ذلك هو الأصل والله أعلم.

----------


## الدكتورخالد الصافي

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ....
وأرى أن السلطة التقديرية للقاضي التي أعطاها الشارع إياه هي من أهم ما يميز الشريعة عن القانون ....وخاصة أن الفقهاء رحمهم الله تعالى قد اشترطوا في متولي القضاء أن يكون إماما مجتهدا، وبالتالي خروجه عن تطبيق القانون أحيانا هي السلطة التقديرية التي تحتاج إلى عقل فقيه مرن لا عقل جامد على النصوص ، بشرط أن يكون مجتهدا كالفقهاء الأربعة أو على الأقل فقيها محررا ومتبحرا جدا، كما فعل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فيإيقاف حد السرقة مؤقتا عام المجاعة للشبهة القائمة. والأمثلة كثيرة.

----------

